# Got a red message that I was late for my block 7 minutes before I had to arrive...



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

The new issue with the app. I arrived at my station for a block at 5:58 (6:00 block) and swiped 
"I've arrived". I immediately got a red message that said I had missed my assigned time, even though I still had 7 minutes to check-in. The station couldn't do anything...called support, who didn't understand so they transferred me...2nd support person said there was nothing they could do and to contact Flex support via email...<sigh> it is ALWAYS something with this app, but this is a new one...will I get paid or am I going to get a nastygram from them telling me I missed a block (even though I made sure to email them before 6:05).


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You had time. Did you try logging out and logging back in?


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

you must scan arriver code


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You had time. Did you try logging out and logging back in?


I'm not new to this. Logged out. Force stopped. Cleared the cache. Restarted phone. Signed back in. "I've arrived" was there. Swiped. Got red message. Still 4 minutes before I was due to arrive.



evangil said:


> you must scan arriver code


I have no idea what you're talking about. I've done the same thing for a year and a half on this job when starting a warehouse block and scan arriver code has never been one of them.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Hmmm..that sucks, you should still get paid, and obviously not have a mark against you...now you just have to get past all the automated support to make sure that happens.

Good luck you may need it.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

evangil said:


> you must scan arriver code


OP is Prime Now. No arrival code, that's logistics.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

bacchustod said:


> I'm not new to this. Logged out. Force stopped. Cleared the cache. Restarted phone. Signed back in. "I've arrived" was there. Swiped. Got red message. Still 4 minutes before I was due to arrive.
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about. I've done the same thing for a year and a half on this job when starting a warehouse block and scan arriver code has never been one of them.


All WHs are not created equal


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

So, I am getting paid for the block. Support said that they confirmed that I contacted phone support (phone support actually left a detailed message in some phantom place that notes go) and confirmed that I contacted them prior to the block starting.



uberstuper said:


> All WHs are not created equal


Yeah, like Flex89 said, we don't have Logistics in Columbus, so I had never heard of scanning an arriver code before if that's what it's related to.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

There have been instances of them not letting you check in because they have too many drivers and not enough routes. The warehouse must meet a Cost Per Driver target set by management.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

rozz said:


> There have been instances of them not letting you check in because they have too many drivers and not enough routes. The warehouse must meet a Cost Per Driver target set by management.


That's crazy, especially since most of the blocks here are dropped same day within an hour or so of it starting. I'm not sure it's ever happened in Columbus. Again, we only have Prime not Logistics, so if they don't have enough routes, you wait for 1hr deliveries, but I've never heard of them blocking folks from a scheduled block because there were not enough routes.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

bacchustod said:


> ...arriver code...


ARRIVAL!!! code

Arriver is not an english word. It is French.

So much pain reading this...


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Frœsty said:


> ARRIVAL!!! code
> 
> Arriver is not an english word. It is French.
> 
> So much pain reading this...


Have you met Madea, our newest Flex driver?


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Frœsty said:


> ARRIVAL!!! code
> 
> Arriver is not an english word. It is French.
> 
> So much pain reading this...


Don't quote me, quote the person who typed that. I had never hear of an "arriver" code before, so I copied what he wrote...


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

bacchustod said:


> ...Don't quote me...


I specifically quoted you because IT ISN'T ENGLISH, which you should know in Columbus, OH.

Evangil is also a French word and the name of the guy who used the French, arriver.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Frœsty said:


> I specifically quoted you because IT ISN'T ENGLISH, which you should know in Colombus, OH.


Neither is Colombus...is that in Colombia?


----------



## flexking (Sep 28, 2017)

Support can't do anything anymore after its past your check in time. call center agents can't do anything period. Anytime you have an issue checking in you HAVE to call and get on the line with a stateside support representative before your check in time, and if you're at the station they can usually check you in.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

bacchustod said:


> Neither is Colombus...is that in Colombia?


It's in Ohio, the state you live in. A part of the country, the United States of America, whose legislation documents are written solely IN ENGLISH.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Frœsty said:


> It's in Ohio, the state you live in. A part of the country, the United States of America, whose legislation documents are written solely IN ENGLISH. Something, I have decided, you have trouble comprehending, judging from your latest posts.


*Grabs more popcorn*


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Frœsty said:


> It's in Ohio, the state you live in. A part of the country, the United States of America, whose legislation documents are written solely IN ENGLISH. Something, I have decided, you have trouble comprehending, judging from your latest posts.


 I don't live in "Colombus" as you wrote. There certainly is no place in Ohio with that name. There is no place in the United States of America with that name. If you wrote IN ENGLISH, "Columbus", I would have had no difficulty comprehending it.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

Fixed my post.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Frœsty said:


> Fixed my post.


It happens. BTW, "arriver" while definitely French in origin is, in fact, a word in English meaning "something that makes it to a destination." While Evangil may be French, the word used in "arriver code" wasn't wrong, nor in a different language from English.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Perhaps you should come here and drop into a local Bank of America and tell us how much English you can read. Why I gave them the boot.


----------

